# Dear Brother



## QueerCoyote (May 2, 2018)

Anyone who knows me knows I'm a shameless fan of the band Medicine for the People.. not a fan of most of their other fans and ambivalent on the artists themselves, but the music has wedged its way into my life and helped me through a lot of shit over the past 8 years. 

Anyway.. this song has been stuck in my head all morning. Relevant two years later as much as the day he recorded it.



Lyrics:

[Verse 1]
Dear brother
When you gonna call back your mother?
She thinks you're sleeping in the gutter
We both know you can do better
When you gonna write your older brother?
A letter
Hey man I miss you, gettin my shit together
And for the record
I wrote this note as a reminder
Hermano mio there's a future
We can believe in
It's gonna take more than songs of justice and freedom
There's a future, we can believe in
Gonna take more than songs of justice and freedom
Freedom! Yeah
If you're thinking, about leaving
Hold my hand, understand this too can be a kingdom
Blessed
And when the rain comes
Put your hands in the dirt, baba this is where you came from
This is where you came from
This is where you came from
This is where you came from
Systems broken no fucks given
Wealthy people living off the backs of the broken
Dreams of America
Dreams of America
Need a pipe carrier
Let me smudge you off so the vision can get clearer
Your mothers crying boy can you hear her?


[Pre-Chorus]
What I see, in you
A young tree bearing fruit
Place to start
Don't hide behind your heart

[Chorus]
You gotta put down the weight
You gotta get out of your way
You gotta put down the weight
You gotta get out of your way

[Verse 2]
Dear lover
You can find me on the front lines covered
In the blood and tears of another
Brother, sister, mother
Revolutions being broadcast on Facebook and Twitter
There's a noise
I can hear it when the megaphone roars
Wipe the tears from this tear gas choice
We have a choice
Stand in front of your fear, baby, time to find your voice
It's a story
A love story
We can believe in
Death, birth, your life's worth is trending
It's a story
A love story
How vain are we to expect a happy ending?
I got my hands up
Follow directions still they shoot us
I'm fucking sick and tired of no justice
No peace
Promise me I'll never pick your body off the streets
We're all taking heat here
The trust is broken I don't get these police
Disenfranchised step in to a new life
Maybe if you listen to the wind there's a war cry
Peace in America
Peace in America
Be decent America
I'm begging you


[Pre-Chorus]
What I see, in you
A young tree bearing fruit
Place to start
Don't stand behind your heart

[Chorus]
You gotta put down the weight
You gotta get out of your way
You gotta put down the weight
You gotta get out of your way


----------

